# High Vis Feedback



## Judgemental (28 November 2011)

Clearly the thread about High Vis generated considerable interest and comment.

Since that was started, have any posters invested in some High Vis kit and what has been the reaction from other road users?

It is an increasingly important subject and it would be good if one of Horse and Hound's scribes were to do a piece on the subject. 

Indeed a front cover of Horse and Hound with somebody 'modelling' High Vis by example would be constructive?


----------



## Bettyboo222 (28 November 2011)

We are always in hi-vis other drivers usually slow down, I'll try and find a photo of us where you can see it.

here you go

The jacket flashes and I have a hat band that I put over that  (when it is dark) that is reflective and flashes (poundworld), Teddy also has a yellow sheet on


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 November 2011)

I have bought some more, and rarely go out on roads without some, I may buy a jacket in addition to a tabard.
In winter, a dark brown horse is hardly visible on country roads.
PS you could get a sparkler on the crop and some shiny trailing things [like girls have on bikes] on those stirrups!


----------



## Judgemental (28 November 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I have bought some more, and rarely go out on roads without some, I may buy a jacket in addition to a tabard.
In winter, a dark brown horse is hardly visible on country roads.
PS you could get a sparkler on the crop and some shiny trailing things [like girls have on bikes] on those stirrups!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent MrsD123 and well-done Christmas Fairy, I think this forum is a first class place to really campaign to get everybody who rides, to adopt the 'High Vis Look'.

There is nothing wrong with traditional black, blue and tweed coats but they are simply not good enough, when as you say you are on a bay or black or even a grey on misty days. Therefore it is essential to exercise in High Vis and ideally for the horse to have say a High Vis exercise sheet. 

I am not suggesting anybody hunting should start wearing High Viz jackets, but I am saying they should be required as part of their kit out hunting, to have some form of High Vis garment, tabard etc etc about their person in a sandwichbox holder to put on if required.    

a) It is good PR where other road users are concerned and probably go down well with the police.
b) Increases one's own safety.
c) Makes it easier to find somebody who has fallen off, either walking wounded or still where they fell.
d) If the air ambulance is required, it helps the pilot. 
e) If the horse is running loose it can be easily seen.

I think Horse and Hound need to get to grips with this particular subject and leave everybody in no doubt what is the sensible and prudent way to dress, especially when using a public road.


----------



## Spudlet (28 November 2011)

You can get jackets for cycling that have hi-viz panels concealed in them, that you can fold down in dim light. When you're not on the bike they look just like normal coats. Maybe there's a gap in the market for a horsey version?


----------



## Judgemental (28 November 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			You can get jackets for cycling that have hi-viz panels concealed in them, that you can fold down in dim light. When you're not on the bike they look just like normal coats. Maybe there's a gap in the market for a horsey version?
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree Roast_That_Spud, there is a mass of kit to be had from one source or another, but the problem is getting the majority of folk who ride and hunt - riding home at dusk to wear the stuff or indeed out on exercise.

It needs Horse and Hound to make a supreme initiative on this subject and show a 'before and after picture'.

What has to happen, is a Horse and Hound photographer has to get out with somebody mounted and take picture of them wearing the usual black or blue coat, i.e. normal kit  with headlights coming towards them and also headlights from behind.

Then to have a similar photograph along side, with the rider wearing High Vis.

It is quite astonishing how little one can see sitting behind the wheel of a car until one is nearly ontop of the horse and rider, whereas as soon as the High Vis is illuminated, it can be seen from a significant distance, especially as one is elevanted to at least six - eight feet.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (28 November 2011)

I agree


----------



## JessPickle (28 November 2011)

Shires used to do a reversible Gilet, I have one (well given it to sister now) but it looks like a normal navy gilet, then you can turn it round and its fully reflective.  Shame they don't do them anymore


----------



## Spudlet (28 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I am not suggesting anybody hunting should start wearing High Viz jackets...
		
Click to expand...

Although - playing devil's advocate - should you be doing just that? Maybe not the full builder's hi-viz, but perhaps some token effort - such as for example, some of the reflective fittings that go onto bridles? These can be fairly discreet while also being effective.

After all, hunting can involve roadwork during the day as well as afterwards - tradition is all well and good and important, but the traditional hunt gear was designed a long time before the roads became so busy. Even in a group, on a dull wet day, dark coloured horses, dark coats and hats - I don't think horses and riders are half as visible to drivers as many seem to think. It's all very well if the entire field is in one place, but what about when the field gets strung out a bit and you can end up with little groups? And as you say, it's good PR and that is important, however much some people might wish otherwise. So would some discreet reflective gear be such a horrific concept? And is it more horrific than the potential consequences of a car ploughing into a group of horses and riders...?

I do really think there's a market for hunt coats with some kind of integrated reflectives / hi-viz elements - something that looks traditional but then easily coverts into something a bit more road-safety conscious when required.


----------



## rachel_s (28 November 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			I do really think there's a market for hunt coats with some kind of integrated reflectives / hi-viz elements - something that looks traditional but then easily coverts into something a bit more road-safety conscious when required.
		
Click to expand...

Dashing Tweed make tweed which has reflective properties - designed for cyclists who wanted traditional suits - expensive but probably works out the same as for a proper tailored coat.  Saw it at a fabric event and thought it was really impressive since it doesn't look high viz at all.


----------



## Starbucks (28 November 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			Although - playing devil's advocate - should you be doing just that? Maybe not the full builder's hi-viz, but perhaps some token effort - such as for example, some of the reflective fittings that go onto bridles? These can be fairly discreet while also being effective.

After all, hunting can involve roadwork during the day as well as afterwards - tradition is all well and good and important, but the traditional hunt gear was designed a long time before the roads became so busy. Even in a group, on a dull wet day, dark coloured horses, dark coats and hats - I don't think horses and riders are half as visible to drivers as many seem to think. It's all very well if the entire field is in one place, but what about when the field gets strung out a bit and you can end up with little groups? And as you say, it's good PR and that is important, however much some people might wish otherwise. So would some discreet reflective gear be such a horrific concept? And is it more horrific than the potential consequences of a car ploughing into a group of horses and riders...?

I do really think there's a market for hunt coats with some kind of integrated reflectives / hi-viz elements - something that looks traditional but then easily coverts into something a bit more road-safety conscious when required.
		
Click to expand...


Cant see it catching on TBH!


----------



## Orangehorse (28 November 2011)

I agree that there should be a campaign in H & H.  I am not suggesting that during the day everyone should be in high viz, but that every rider has some in an inside pocket, etc. to put on when hacking home from the hunt.

I happened to see the sillouette (sp?) of a rider yesterday, outlined by the setting sun, they hadn't a scap of high viz, an accident waiting to happen.  High viz needs to be accepted by the competitor/hunting set, as too many "experienced" riders simply look down their noses and this it shows that high viz wears are novicy.  Not it doesn't  - it is being polite to other road users and looking after the safety of horse and rider.


----------



## midi (28 November 2011)

Christmas_Fairy said:








Click to expand...

omg! not meaning to be rude at all! but this picture made me laugh, only scrolled half way down and could only see the pony ears,as I went down futher was not expecting such a little pony! 
Do you really go out hacking/roadwork on him/her? looks so funny, but very cute!

On topic, I recently got a pink aspey jacket was previous borrowing a yellow hviz gillet.
My jacket is sooo warm and I def think people slow down more/notice than the yellow one as I have noticed a bit of a difference in how cars pass me.
I would never risk going out on the roads w/o some form of hi-viz even in the summer.


----------



## terrierliz (28 November 2011)

I keep a wrap around leg/arm band in my inside pocket, it's designed for cyclists and has red led lights on it which can be set to flash or stay on.  Got a set of 4 (I think it was from Aldi) for about £4.99.

I put two on when hacking to autumn hunting, on my offside arm and leg, and quite a few of the car followers commented on how well they showed up as they passed me, even if they can't see the horse they know that there is something there.

As for out hacking - never go out without hi viz on, the best IMO tabards are the 'Polite Notice' ones as they are lightweight enough to put on over a vest top in summer but adjustable so can also be used in winter over a thick coat.

I honestly can't understand why anybody riding on the roads would not want to have at least one item of hi viz on.

Christmas Fairy - that pony is gorgeous, can he come my way from Santa?


----------



## Judgemental (28 November 2011)

Article 50 of The Highway Code concerning those on a horse, makes for interesting reading and basically says everything that has been aired on this forum,

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069853


----------



## CrazyMare (28 November 2011)

I will say, I haven't bought any more - Only because I'm not sure how much more I could get on me and pony!!!!

I must get a photo of my girls about to go hacking, they are certainly 'bright' in more ways than one!!!

I've found a mix of colours of hi viz works best. I use pink, yellow & orange. OH refuses to use pink, but has some green, yellow and orange.


----------



## cptrayes (28 November 2011)

I spray my hats hi viz yellow or wear a hi viz yellow full cover (not a band). I have the horse covered from the girth backwards and I have a variety of polo shirts and jackets of various thicknesses depending on the weather. I use orange and yellow in bright sunlight where yellow can disappear into the sun. I always wear full length sleeves, it seems to make a huge difference to how drivers treat me. I never, ever, hack without that lot on - unless I am out with the hunt, when it is unacceptable.


----------



## Ella19 (28 November 2011)

I've just upped my hi viz from just a yellow reflective tabbard to now include a pink hat band and pink leg wraps for the pony. She also has a yellow mark Todd rug.

The difference in adding those few extra bits in a different colour is amazing. I hack on country lanes where cars are few but fast. Their reaction time is much quicker and I've even had an ambulance biker stop me and say how fab and bright we were!


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (29 November 2011)

I appreciate both sides, I love the traditional look but I also know how difficult it can be to see horses on the road. A lot of hunters wear boots anyway so would a full set of high viz leg bands, perhaps a tail band, a brow-band and a hat band and possibly even an arm band would not detract from the smart look as far as I am concerned but would help with visibility. Would that not be acceptable for a Hunt?


----------



## Starbucks (29 November 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			I appreciate both sides, I love the traditional look but I also know how difficult it can be to see horses on the road. A lot of hunters wear boots anyway so would a full set of high viz leg bands, perhaps a tail band, a brow-band and a hat band and possibly even an arm band would not detract from the smart look as far as I am concerned but would help with visibility. Would that not be acceptable for a Hunt?
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thats a lot of bands!!  TBH I really dont think that would be acceptable to most hunts. I would never wear hi-viz for hunting, I just dont think it would look right at all.  I might for hacking home but not while out.  Would say when the whole field comes hammering down the road it would be pretty difficult not to see?  Does anyone know any facts and figures for road accidents out hunting and if they were caused by poor visibility?


----------



## terrierliz (29 November 2011)

I was out today and left before the majority - it was really windy and didn't want to leave too late so hacked back along the tracks to where the boxes were parked and loaded up.

As I left the farm driveway I could just make out 3 riders on a busy road riding back to the farm, very difficult to see and I was expecting them.

I think that even if they had put on an arm or a leg band then it would be something to catch the eye of the drivers.

Oh and it was only about 2pm so not yet dark.


----------



## rachel_s (29 November 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Wow, thats a lot of bands!!  TBH I really dont think that would be acceptable to most hunts. I would never wear hi-viz for hunting, I just dont think it would look right at all.  I might for hacking home but not while out.  Would say when the whole field comes hammering down the road it would be pretty difficult not to see?  Does anyone know any facts and figures for road accidents out hunting and if they were caused by poor visibility?
		
Click to expand...

No but if an incident did happen, presumably the hunt as well as the individual could be done for negligence - not a lawyer so someone might correct me. 
http://www.inbrief.co.uk/animal-law/road-traffic-accidents-caused-by-horses.htm


----------

